# I cant access my internet "host name not found"



## shinyreds (Jan 28, 2012)

Can anyone please please help me. I can't access my internet with freebsd FreeBSD 9.0. It is saying 
	
	



```
host name not found
```
 but I am giving all correct IP configurations and hostname. In windows I enter username and password then it is activated. But how in this case in freebsd FreeBSD?


----------



## fonz (Jan 28, 2012)

shinyreds said:
			
		

> i cant access my internet with freebsd 9.0


Can you ping(8) a host with a known IP address?

Fonz

P.S. Please don't post questions in the HOWTO forum.


----------



## shitson (Jan 29, 2012)

what's in your /etc/resolv.conf and are you able to ping just an IP address, gateway, or something like 220.233.0.4?


----------



## gnoma (Feb 1, 2012)

Don't know about winDOS, but in FreeBSD the IP configuration is set on system startup, not on user logon. Just think about it, does it mean that if I don't logon (enter username and pass), the system will remain offline? You can use the magic "man" command to get pretty much any information you need. Also check the FreeBSD Handbook networking topic.

And check your /etc/resolv.conf and /etc/hosts. Type *ifconfig -a* to see if the IP configuration loaded properly. And check with your gateway with *netstat -rn*.

Good luck!


----------

